# Dog Harness works



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We went to a large event last w/end with a lot of trade stands and 100's of people milling around,quite a few with dogs.After getting fed up with both dogs pulling and requiring more control of them we came across a pet stall.

On there was a harness with the bold claim on the packaging ''guaranteed to stop your dog from pulling on the lead''.We bought one for our Welshie who is the worst offender and after putting it on her the effect was quite amazing.

She stopped pulling immediately and was actually looking up at us for the next command.We were so impressed that we went back to the stall to get one for our Kerry Blue Terrier and the effect was the same.

Don't know why the harness is better than the standard collar and lead and don't really care because it works


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which harness was it Steve?

Our little rat thinks she's a Husky when she's wearing her harness!!!!

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep my Schnauzer, changed instantly when we put one on him, he use to pull that badly and get so stressed it used to make him have the trots too!But not any more!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Which harness was it Steve?
> 
> Our little rat thinks she's a Husky when she's wearing her harness!!!!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Just a standard type that the dog steps into with it's front legs and then clips together on the dog's back so the lead pulls at a point between the shoulders.,it exerts pressure around the chest area(which is nicely padded)when the dog pulls.

It only cost a fiver for Meg's as it was a small size,Ky's was more expensive at a tenner as he needed the medium.

It was quite incredible how both dogs were immediately calmer,especially Meg who tries to fuss every dog and pinch cuddly toys off of children  .

It was ok until we got back to the van and took it off Meg wherby she proceeded to try and rip it to pieces :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Got these,works fine until the dog gets accustomed, then back to old ways :roll: 

tony


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Bought one for my springer after being told by the pet shop it would not stop him pulling, they were right still pulls my arm off, they said the muzzle type is the only one that would work, I'll listen to the people that know the next time. 

Charlie


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

there is a reason why sled dogs and dogs used for other jobs wear harnesses,

this is because it makes it easier for the dog to pull without exerting pressure on this throat.

the only way to stop a dog from pulling is a little patience (oh and some training).

mine don't pull and he is 13 stone!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooohh but you might just have a window of opportunity, Steve, to reward the good behaviour :lol: 

They are just finding out what's what with the harness at the moment. They do work on some dogs but, just in case, it might be a good idea to reward reward reward the good walking. Every time they look up at you smile and praise and perhaps pop a treat :lol: 

Another thing to try (better with individual dogs) is if they lean into the harness try immediately stopping all forward motion. Wait for them to stop leaning and then move forward. Before long, if your timing and patience are good, they will think they have you trained to keep moving every time they stop pulling :lol:


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello wakk44. Do you by any chance have the manufacturers name for your purchase. I would be interested to see if this is the same type/style that we already have. Many thanks.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

This post has made me laugh out loud :lol: 
The very sight of her harness makes pushka run round in circles - put it on & she'll pull for about the first 10 miles & then might give you a look over her shoulder to check you're still there. I just surfing the web for a new one for her as I managed to catch the last one in the car boot.
As Pat said use the opportunity to reward the good behaviour - otherwise it's Halti time.


----------



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

The only thing that worked with my mental springer spaniel was the halti - going for walks is now a pleasure. 

I have been on crutches for the last 5 weeks and walking the dog would have been impossible without the halti unless I was on a skateboard - even then my dog goes too fast for me!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Head Collars work so well and I dont even have to have a lead on it.
Just having the band over Louis's nose has made a different dog on the harness.
It has calmed him right down and he listens to me so I have a chance to train.
I take it off and allow him a run half way through his walk then put it back on and training carries on.
I just say "lead" and he runs over and he goes back on Harness and head collar.
Last night a dog was barking at him and Louis turned his back and looked the other way. :wink: 
He doesnt pull and just trots along by the side of me so its a vote for head collars from me.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

patp said:


> ....Wait for them to stop leaning and then move forward. Before long, if your timing and patience are good, they will think they have you trained to keep moving every time they stop pulling :lol:


 :lol: ...and I thought the Dog Whisperer was good :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > ....Wait for them to stop leaning and then move forward. Before long, if your timing and patience are good, they will think they have you trained to keep moving every time they stop pulling :lol:
> ...


I tell you he has nothing on the dog trainers on here at MHF I have had so much good advice through Louis's 3 years with us --this little rescue dog so badly treated by previous owner you wouldn't believe it.
I now have such a good well behaved dog --with only the occasional lapses. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad the head collar is working Mavis.  

I thought it would - and am not at all surprised to hear that Louis behaves exactly like Gracie when you put it on him. We only need to use hers occasionally now, when she needs a bit of reinforcement training.

Wonder if you could get one to fit Ray?? :wink: :wink: 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Glad the head collar is working Mavis.
> 
> I thought it would - and am not at all surprised to hear that Louis behaves exactly like Gracie when you put it on him. We only need to use hers occasionally now, when she needs a bit of reinforcement training.
> 
> ...


OOOO I have him fully trained after 49 years :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ball and chain on that man :lol: :lol:


----------

